# UP SHEET Creek



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

I have a great possible gig. There is a house just up the street with 4 huge Wooden STRUCTURAL Wooden Columns. The go up 2 stories and hold up a large roof over hang. They all have rotten BASES. Some what like the one in this pic!










They are painted. They were made out of maybe ten sections of straight lumber then milled or lathed. The are @ 2 feet across.

This tenant told me they hired some guy to strip em paint them and replace the bases, He left saying his lath con not do the job. I think he was just scared off by having to lift up the columns to insert a new base. I got it figured out BUT I do not have lathe at all…

I was thinking of making them by hand. BUT am sure they would not loo las good as turned bases.

And glues for one how to do them with out a dedicated lathe????

I do have a stand alone PC drill press


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

First, learn to spell. Text is really goofy.
Second, without a lathe…...........Nahhhhh!
Some work could be done with a router IF you can find the right bits. I did say "IF".
Bill


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Have you tried to find a local company who can do the lathe work after you glue it up?


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

IT'S CALLED CREATIVE WRITING! Don't you stifle my creativity!


> First, learn to spell. Text is really goofy.
> Second, without a lathe…...........Nahhhhh!
> Some work could be done with a router IF you can find the right bits. I did say "IF".
> Bill
> ...


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Suppose you can make the columns from coopered staves (like a barrel), and then work to knock the ridges down smooth, but it will not be as symmetrical as done in sections on a lathe.

I'd just buy commercial made columns.
They make great ones in fiberglass impregnated with marble.
http://meltonclassics.com/products/architectural-columns/synthetic-marble-columns/

never rot, never need repainting.
Going to be cheaper than making yourself, if you count paying yourself at least 15 dollars an hour + materials and transport.

Turning 4 large columns to be *identical *on the front of a house, is a huge task. I would take on the installation, not the fabrication. Even then - - 2 story columns is a 3 person job.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I think he just needs to replace the bases.

Just treat them like round table tops. Stack
two or more layers if necessary to get a nice
profile using common router bits.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

You should pass this on to someone who have the tool and knowledge to to the work.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Yes its just the bases but that has an issue all itself. To install them I have to get the weight off the columns to get to old out and the new in.

By the ay don't feel sorry for these people they are a house full of Southern Illinois Lawyers!



> I think he just needs to replace the bases.
> 
> Just treat them like round table tops. Stack
> two or more layers if necessary to get a nice
> ...


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

> By the ay don t feel sorry for these people they are a house full of Southern Illinois Lawyers!
> 
> - richardchaos


So if something goes wrong everything is good as all you have to worry about is a pissed off homeowners/lawyers.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

TOUCHE! Travis… TOUCHE!


> By the ay don t feel sorry for these people they are a house full of Southern Illinois Lawyers!
> 
> - richardchaos
> 
> ...


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> TOUCHE! Travis… TOUCHE!
> 
> By the ay don t feel sorry for these people they are a house full of Southern Illinois Lawyers!
> 
> ...


You're going to work for lawyers and you have no business license, contractor license, or insurance. I don't know the rules where you live but where I'm am I wouldn't touch that with a 10' pole.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

> You re going to work for lawyers and you have no business license, contractor license, or insurance. I don t know the rules where you live but where I m am I would touch that with a 10 pole.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Or a two story one HAHAHA

Richard, what's your plan to temporarily support the weight?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

How are the old bases connected to the columns?

If it were me, 
I would concoct some sort of 2 pc slip cover that would fit over the existing bases and fit tight to the columns


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> You re going to work for lawyers and you have no business license, contractor license, or insurance. I don t know the rules where you live but where I m am I would touch that with a 10 pole.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


I edited my other post to "wouldn't touch"


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Haven't planned that far ahead. Like the U.S. Government


> You re going to work for lawyers and you have no business license, contractor license, or insurance. I don t know the rules where you live but where I m am I would touch that with a 10 pole.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Far as I can tell they just sit on them


> How are the old bases connected to the columns?
> 
> If it were me,
> I would concoct some sort of 2 pc slip cover that would fit over the existing bases and fit tight to the columns
> ...


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Far as I can tell they just sit on them
> 
> How are the old bases connected to the columns?
> 
> ...


Something I would want to know if I had to take them out. 
If they are bolted from the bottom what do you do? 24" hack saw ?


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

> First, learn to spell. Text is really goofy.
> 
> - Bill White


wish we could up/down vote.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I am reminded of a song, The Gambler.

You got to know when to hold 'em,
Know when to fold 'em,
Know when to walk away,
And know when to run.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Do what you know and know what you do.

Good luck now.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Make a form and cast them out of concrete. Perhaps you can use some weatherstripping to create the profile. If necessary, you can use some concrete stain to get a color that goes well with the wood or with whatever it is sitting on.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Thats was exactly what I was thinking…....Concrete with some small rebar in it.



> Make a form and cast them out of concrete. Perhaps you can use some weatherstripping to create the profile. If necessary, you can use some concrete stain to get a color that goes well with the wood or with whatever it is sitting on.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

These will be painted right?

Turn the profile or sub it to someone. Cut it in half and glue it back together around the column. Caulk any gaps, prime and paint.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Leave this job to the experts with the right tools and equipment. Run as fast and as far way from this job as possible. You are asking for big trouble trying to do a job of this magnitude that you are not qualified for. LAWYERS!!?? Really? Sorry to be so blunt, but someone needs to say it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

> Leave this job to the experts with the right tools and equipment. Run as fast and as far way from this job as possible. You are asking for big trouble trying to do a job of this magnitude that you are not qualified for. LAWYERS!!?? Really? Sorry to be so blunt, but someone needs to say it.
> 
> - Woodbum


ditto
I'm afraid you could be living up to your name Richard (chaos) I'm a contractor of 30 years and I would not touch this job, what will you do if the overhang falls.Think of the liabilities, not just the possible profits.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

There was a home improvement show (HGTV I think?) that did a project just as you described.
The original contractor botched it badly and this guy came in and had to rescue the project.

Even with the knowledge and experience, it turned into a bigger project than even he expected.

Probably worth looking at if you are considering this.
Sorry I don't remember the show or I would tell you which one.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

As a long-term contractor, I would suggest you don't always take HGTV's approach to things as the correct way to do things. I've seen many instances where they don't do things the proper way. Some of there shows talk about the host of the shows as being contractors, but from what others have said about them is that the show just pays their fees to become licensed in states that have no requirements or test or background in construction to become licensed other than to pay a fee.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

I am going to get a pic on here soon! I really think I could make a POSITIVE out of clay make a mold and cast them out of regular concrete with some air in them….

I have made a few molds at a place I use to work at that made huge Planters so know some about all that.


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

Check Fine Homebuilding website. Article back in the 80's showed how to support a roof/balcony. Basically a birds mouth cut in a series of doubled 2"x8"s. Place solid concrete blocks as close as you can to being underneath the roof or balcony and remove any sod and tamp down the soil. One by one push 2×8s bird mouth cut up to the roof/balcony. Place them beside the concrete blocks and mark for length and angle. Add 1/2" length to the 2×8 while maintaining the angle. Tap in the first one with a sledge hammer to see how it goes. I would suggest a minimum of 2 per post, one each side. You only have to lift enough to cut out the rot and slip in the replacement base. When we did it, we actually removed the posts as the deck and posts needed replacement. Caution and listen carefully. a) Look carefully at the roof line of roof that the posts are supporting. What you are looking for is if the roof is pulling away from the building. An extension ladder would be advisable so you can see if there is any movement. If there is, add more support immediately and stop trying to lift the roof. b) If you are lifting a balcony, the railings would be what you need to watch. Be very careful and no half-assing it or you'll be on the hook for very expensive house repairs assuming no one is hurt.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

.. no comment .. waiting to see the photos of the house, columns and bases.


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

Just a different thought to play with….

Don't bother with taking them out. Bolt steel supports to sides of columns to carry the weight. Build square column bases up to cover steel supports. Cap off with 'layers' like Loren mentioned above… 
Make multiple 'table tops with edge profiles that when stacked will look like the existing bases. Cut them in half. Cut centers out to match diameter of columns. Slip the resulting rings around the columns and attach to top of new column bases.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Rotten bases?










These are rotten bases


----------



## chadirvin (Oct 25, 2012)

I wouldn't touch it but!!!!!!!


----------

